# Informatiker werden?



## xXstyla11boyXx (24. August 2009)

Hallo,
Bin bald 14 und besuche die Realschule (8. Klasse). 
Ich wollte mal fragen was auf mich alles zu kommt?
Habe mein Wahlpflicht Fach Informatik genommen und stehe in moment Sehr gut.
Was muss ich alles durch machen damit ich ein guten Job  finde was auch mit Pc zu tun hat.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen und in welchen Fächern muss man alles gute Noten haben?
Frage mal besser alles früher nach bevor ich später mal was falsches mache.


----------



## Flex (24. August 2009)

Mathematik, Englisch, Physik (Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik)

Ansonsten einfach mal bei Angeboten von Lehrstellen vorbeischauen (Arbeitsamt online oder BIZ) und recherchieren oder erfragen was die Anforderungen sind.

Typische Ausbildungen in die Richtung ist Fachinformatiker Systemintegration bzw. Anwendungsentwicklung.


----------



## Freak (24. August 2009)

> Hallo,


Moin



> Bin bald 14 und besuche die Realschule (8. Klasse).
> Ich wollte mal fragen was auf mich alles zu kommt?


Ich bin 15, 11. Klasse, und hab schon ne Reihe Jobs in dem Gebiet gemacht. Webdesign, Sicherheitschecks und viele Kleinigkeiten wie Programmieraufgaben. Ich kann also nur eingeschränkt weise sein. 

Auf dich wird auf jeden Fall ne Menge Arbeit und rauhe Theorie zukommen.



> Was muss ich alles durch machen damit ich ein guten Job  finde was auch mit Pc zu tun hat.


Du solltest dir vielleicht etwas genauer klar darüber werden, WAS genau du tun willst. "Was mit Computern" ist oft nicht so aussagekräftig - sieh dir doch mal die einzelnen Teilgebiete an.

Wenn du dich zum Beispiel mit Webdesign und Coding beschäftigt, dann bekommst du sicher den einen oder anderen Job, weil immer jemand gefragt ist, der mal eben eine Webseite macht oder ein Tool schreibt.

Nicht zu vergessen ist es auch eine gute Referenz, wenn du dich schon früh damit befasst hast und vielleicht jetzt schon das eine oder andere Buch mit Thema Programmieren oder Netzwerksicherheit liest, schon um dir darüber klar zu werden, ob das nicht ganz anders ist, als du es dir vorgestellt hast und du sicher bist, dass es das ist, was dich reizt.

Ich habe auch Informatik und es ist ein Witz. HTML heißt nicht hacken und vielen waren enttäuscht, wie viele Theroie dazugehört und wie anspruchsvoll so etwas sein kann. Ein Wahlpflichtfach kann dir kaum einen richtigen Einblick geben. Du musst dich selber belesen. Fang am besten mit einer anständigen Programmiersprache an.



> Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen und in welchen Fächern muss man alles gute Noten haben?


Ich rede nicht von guten Noten, sondern davon was du KÖNNEN solltest:

Ganz wichtig ist, dass du in Mathe ordentlich was drauf hast.

Auch Englisch ist gerade, da sich viel in der Informatik global abspielt und die meinsten Referenzen, Forendiskussionen, Handbücher einfach mal auf englisch sind, auch extrem wichtig.

Abhängig von den Verschiedenen Teilgebieten kann natürlich auch Bio, Physik, Chemie, Psychologie und sonstwas dazu kommen - die Auswahl ist riesig.

Und wenn du Informatik studieren willst (dank eines Programms der TU-Berlin bin ich jetzt schon frühzeitig in den Genuss gekommen) solltest du auch an das Abitur denken. 

Soweit mein Eindruck, wie der Laden läuft. Da ich auch "Anfänger" bin, musst du selbst entscheiden, ob du mich für qualifiziert genug hältst, das alles zu behaupten.


----------



## Maik (24. August 2009)

Freak hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin 15, 11. Klasse


Ui, schon mit vier Jahren eingeschult worden? :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (24. August 2009)

Soweit ich das von Freunden gehört habe verdeint man mit Webdesignen ne menge Geld? Stimmt das?
Ich hatte 4 eigene Hompages, sind jetzt alle weg  Arbeite mit Html. Aber so richtig gut können tuh ich das nicht. Hole mir von viele Foren hilfe.
Hab jetzt mal mit Programmieren klein angefangen mit Text Spammen etc.
Muss man sich das alles alleine beibringen oder wird mal die Zeit kommen wo das alles bei gebracht wird?


----------



## Maik (24. August 2009)

xXstyla11boyXx hat gesagt.:


> Soweit ich das von Freunden gehört habe verdeint man mit Webdesignen ne menge Geld? Stimmt das?


Klar, wenn du die erforderlichen Qualifikationen in den einzelnen Disziplinen besitzt, am Markt überregional etabliert bist, und die Auftragsbücher voll sind.

mfg Maik


----------



## ZodiacXP (24. August 2009)

Sich den Großteil selbst beizubringen, bleibt eher im Gedächtnis und bringt auch viel mehr. Plane in den nächsten Ferien doch einmal ein Praktikum bei einem einfachen Computerladen in deiner Nähe oder sogar einem Unternehmen, dass viel Programmiert. Ein freiwilliges Praktikum kann man immer machen und dabei lernt man sehr viel.

Wichtig ist allerdings, das du während dem Praktikum auch deinen Mund aufmachst und sagst das du darin etwas lernen möchtest und nicht Kaffee kochst oder ähnliches sinnloses. Die Worte: "Ich bin freiwillig hier und gehe gerne wieder, wenn dieser Betrieb Praktikanten so behandelt!" ist sehr wirkungsvoll 



> Soweit ich das von Freunden gehört habe verdeint man mit Webdesignen ne menge Geld? Stimmt das?


Viel wichtiger bei deiner Berufswahl ist, die Zukunft. Als Beispiel kann ich gerade die Lehrer nennen. Wer jetzt in das Studium geht um Lehrer zu werden sitzt sehr sehr wahrscheinlich auf der Straße.
So etwas dauert vier bis fünf Jahre und dann ist schon 2013 / 2014. Sieh dir mal die Prognosen zum Gymnasium für diese Jahre an (Seite 20): http://www.schulministerium.nrw.de/ZBL/Chancen/Prognosen.pdf
200 werden Eingestellt, 24.400 bewerben sich. (Das nur mal als Beispiel, dass Zukunft wichtiger als das Gehalt ist)


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (24. August 2009)

Du hast mich auf die idee gebracht wo ich mein Praktikum mache.


----------



## Freak (25. August 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Ui, schon mit vier Jahren eingeschult worden? :suspekt:
> 
> mfg Maik



Klasse übersprungen. 
Und es beginnt ja gerade erst das neue Schuljahr.


Also Praktika kann man hier in Berlin ganz wunderbar an der TU machen.

Man hat mir relativ viel zugetraut und ich war nicht nur der Praktikant den man halt irgendwie beschäftigen musste, sondern bilde mir ein, dass ich auch "helfen" konnte - und das nicht nur beim Kaffee sondern bei der Mithilfe an einigen Programmierprojekten.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich einfach nur Glück hatte, aber man sollte halt sehen, dass es ein größerer Betrieb ist, bei dem man sein Praktikum absolviert, damit es jemanden gibt, der Zeit hat, sich mit dir zu befassen.


Achja: "xXstyla11boyXx" ist schon mal idR. ein gewagter Auftritt - überleg' dir, unter welchem Pseudonym du mit späteren Arbeitgebern in Kontakt trittst.


----------



## fluessig (25. August 2009)

Man kann es glaub ich nicht oft genug betonen: Mathe und Englisch sind elementar wichtig, wenn man sich den Weg für ein Studium erarbeiten will. Prinzipiell empfehle ich das Studium, wenn du Software entwickeln willst. Ich habe an einer FH Informatik studiert und habe dort auch mehrfach einen Einführungskurs in Mathematik als Tutor begleitet. Am leichtesten tun sich Gymnasiasten, Schüler von der FOS haben es nicht so viel schwerer, aber man merkt den Unterschied. Am härtesten kämpfen aber stets die, die in der Zwischenzeit eine Ausbildung gemacht haben. Für die wird Mathematik die Bewährungsprobe (zu meiner Zeit haben das etwa 60% nicht gepackt wegen Mathe). 
Langer Text, wenig Sinn: Wenn du ein Studium in betracht ziehst und schon jetzt dafür vorarbeiten möchtest, solltest du möglichst bald auf ein Gymnasium wechseln. Das ist kein leichter Weg, aber du tust dir später leichter.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2009)

Freak hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich einfach nur Glück hatte, aber man sollte halt sehen, dass es ein *größerer Betrieb ist, bei dem man sein Praktikum absolviert, damit es jemanden gibt, der Zeit hat, sich mit dir zu befassen.*



Keine Garantie...ich hab bei einem Fernsehhersteller in der IT-Abteilung Praktikum gemacht und da hab ich nichts gelernt. 0,0. Bei 2 mittelständischen Firmen bei denen ich Praktika gemacht hab war es gut. Ich glaub da muss man einfach Glück haben...


----------



## MiMi (25. August 2009)

Auf jeden Fall englisch. Ich bin fast mit dem Studium fertig, so gut wie jede Stellenanzeige im Informatikbereich verlangt Englisch fluessig in Schrift und Sprache, was ich leider net vorweisen kann. Mathe, man wird sich wundern (hab ich auch), ploetzlich konnt ich dasg ebrauchen was wir gemacht haben, was ich nie fuer moeglichgehalten haette (Vektoren Rechnung, Matrizen, Normalenberechnung, Schnittpunkte von Geraden, Abstandberechnung.. etc)
Ich hatte auch kein Abi, nur Fachhochschulreife und kontne damit in Holland an die FH. Also Abi net unbedingt vorarussetzung. War davor auch auf der Realschule. Der Umstieg von Real auf Gym (10 auf 11) ist sehr ungewohnt, aber zu schaffen. Selbst ne Freundin, ist von der Hauptschule dann zum Gym auch zur 11. und hat ihr Abi geschafft  Also alles moeglich. Technisches Gymnasium kann ich dir empfehlen, da gibts (gabs bei uns) dann Faecher mit Computer (Informationstechnik, -Verarbeitung) als Leistungskurs.


----------



## awortmeier (25. August 2009)

Ohne die anderen Antworten genau durchgelesen zu haben.

Nartürlich sind Mathe, Physik und Englisch eine Grundvorraussetzung. Dennoch sollte man die anderen Fächer nicht unterschätzten. Solltest du zb. den Weg einer Dualen Oberschule (Fachabitur) einschlagen, so sind die Fächer BWL, Projekt Engineering, Digitaltechnik und und und genauso wichtig.
Programmieren (oder andere Dinge rund um PC) sind nur Werkzeuge, man wird nur erfolgreich und auch gefragt wenn man den Background der Abläufe versteht und ggf. weiterentwicklen und optimieren kann. Du solltest dein Augenmerk nicht nur auf "In meinem Fach bin ich gut und links und rechts hab ich Scheuklappen" legen - Du musst als Gesamtpakett stimmen, dh. Allgemeinbildung, Fachwissen in beispielsweise Betriebswirtschaftlichen Abläufen und dazu dann noch die Qualifikation des Programmierens. Denn nur programmieren (immr das beste Beispiel, kannst du auch auf Systemintegration oder oder umlegen) kommst du maximal in den Keller einer Softwareschmiede und dir wird gesagt wie du was zu tun hast, sowas macht kein Spaß. Eigenständiges arbeiten wo man selbst seinen Kopfanstengen kann und darf ist ein wahres Geschenk.

Kurzum: Mein Rat an dich, wenn du sagst "Ich will etwas mit Computern machen" solltest du in den technischen Fächern über Durchschnittlich sein aber die anderen Fächern drumherum nicht vernachlässigen.

Ich finde es toll, dass du mit 14 schon über so etwas nachdenkst und dich auch infomierst. Ich war in deinem Alter nicht so engagiert.


----------



## MiMi (25. August 2009)

Ich hab gestern noch nen Bericht gesehen einer Spielefirma. Sie sagen, sie finden die Noten net so wichtig. Fuer sie zaehlt mehr das sie sehen was derjenige schon gemacht hat. Er/ sie sollte schon kleine Projekte komplett programmiert haben, von Grund auf (planung, entwurf, programmieren, testen) und diese auch abgeschlossen haben. Weiterhin sollte er/sie auch zeigen das er/sie sich gut in grosse Projekte reinarbeiten kann zb durch mods oder durch Beteiligung an open source Programmen.


----------



## ZodiacXP (25. August 2009)

fluessig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Am härtesten kämpfen aber stets die, die in der Zwischenzeit eine Ausbildung gemacht haben. Für die wird Mathematik die Bewährungsprobe (zu meiner Zeit haben das etwa 60% nicht gepackt wegen Mathe).



Definitiv. Ja! Sofern man nicht enorm viel mit Mathe in der Ausbildung zu tun hatte.



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin fast mit dem Studium fertig, so gut wie jede Stellenanzeige im Informatikbereich verlangt Englisch fluessig in Schrift und Sprache, was ich leider net vorweisen kann.



Gibt es an deiner Uni / FH keine Englisch-Kurse für Informatiker? Bei uns geht jedes Semester eine Mail durch den Verteiler, in dem diese Kurse vorgestellt werden. In die anderen Veranstaltungen der Sprachwissenschaften kann man sich einfach so setzen nach Anmeldung. Mache ich auch immer: Zum Prof / Dozenten gehen, sagen das man kein Schein macht und hinten in die Ecke setzen, bisschen mitmachen.



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Selbst ne Freundin, ist von der Hauptschule dann zum Gym auch zur 11. und hat ihr Abi geschafft  Also alles moeglich.



Die hat sicherlich 10b / Mittlere-Reife-Zug / Erweiterte Real / Werkreal gemacht an der Hauptschule zum Realschulabschluss / mittlere Reife  Anders kommt man nicht an die gymnasiale Oberstufe (in DE). Letzte Möglichkeit für Hauptschüler, die merken dass ihre Eltern sie auf die falsche Schule geschickt haben 



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Technisches Gymnasium kann ich dir empfehlen, da gibts (gabs bei uns) dann Faecher mit Computer (Informationstechnik, -Verarbeitung) als Leistungskurs.



Oh ja, da schließe ich mich an. Wenn du, in Aussicht auf die Zukunft, dich für diese Berufssparte entscheidest, dann über diesen Weg. Ich habe "einfaches" Gym gemacht und ärger mich jetzt das neben mir Leute vom Technikgym sitzen, die die "Mathe"-Aufgaben aus dem Handgelenk lösen. Aber in Info bin ich gleich auf mit denen. Yeah!  Aber auch nur durch viel Vorwissen


----------



## MiMi (25. August 2009)

ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es an deiner Uni / FH keine Englisch-Kurse für Informatiker? Bei uns geht jedes Semester eine Mail durch den Verteiler, in dem diese Kurse vorgestellt werden. In die anderen Veranstaltungen der Sprachwissenschaften kann man sich einfach so setzen nach Anmeldung. Mache ich auch immer: Zum Prof / Dozenten gehen, sagen das man kein Schein macht und hinten in die Ecke setzen, bisschen mitmachen.


Naja es gab einen, aber das war dann schon zu weit fuer meine miesen Englischkentnisse. Da gings hauptsaechlich um Bewerbung auf Englisch und Praesentationen auf Englisch. Bis zur 10 (Real) war mein Englisch super hatte ne 2, jedoch dann kam ich in die 11 und da gings dann ploetlzlich drum, englische Texte zu deuten etc, bis zur 10 haben wir fast nur Grammatik gemacht. Naja da ging meine Note in den Keller. Im Studium dann gar kein Englisch mehr (nur das lesen von den Buechern fuer die Faecher) und sonst nur Niederlaendisch gesprochen. Somit alles weg 



ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Die hat sicherlich 10b / Mittlere-Reife-Zug / Erweiterte Real / Werkreal gemacht an der Hauptschule zum Realschulabschluss / mittlere Reife  Anders kommt man nicht auf das Gymnasium (in DE). Letzte Möglichkeit für Hauptschüler, die merken dass ihre Eltern sie auf die falsche Schule geschickt haben


Ja 10. Klasse hat sie gemacht. War ja auch nur damit klar wird, das man selbst wenn man Hauptschule macht, dennoch sein Abi machen kann und acuh schaffen kann.



ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Oh ja, da schließe ich mich an. Wenn du, in Aussicht auf die Zukunft, dich für diese Berufssparte entscheidest, dann über diesen Weg. Ich habe "einfaches" Gym gemacht und ärger mich jetzt das neben mir Leute vom Technikgym sitzen, die die "Mathe"-Aufgaben aus dem Handgelenk lösen. Aber in Info bin ich gleich auf mit denen. Yeah!  Aber auch nur durch viel Vorwissen


War bei mir leider net so, der Lehrer konnte es net erklaeren. Gott sei dank hatt ich dann im Studium ne Mathelehrerin, die es super erklaeren konnte, und auch die Loesungen net ablesen musste ^^ Und schon hab ichs verstanden


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (25. August 2009)

Ich hab ne frage
Wen ich z.B. Programmieren lernen möchte muss ich es mir selber beibringen oder gibt es dafür extra Kurse etc.?


----------



## Freak (25. August 2009)

Es gibt Kurse, aber meines Erachtens lohnt es sich zu selten, dafür Geld auszugeben.

Ich würde dir zu einem kostenlosen Online-Kurs raten, davon gibts zu Hauf.


----------



## Parantatatam (25. August 2009)

Kommt drauf an, was dir lieber ist. Ich habe mir PHP und JavaScript (mit welchen ich hauptsächlich arbeite) selber beigebracht, bin aber auch dazu in der Lage in anderen Sprachen zu schreiben. Es gibt dann natürlich auch die Möglichkeit Kurse zu belegen, dass kann aber schnell sehr teuer werden. Hier in Dresden, wo ich wohne, gibt es z.B. ein Schülerrechenzentrum von der TU Dresden bei dem man Kurse auf dem Gebiet Informatik und Elektrotechnik belegen kann. Ansonsten gibt es auch noch das Standardprogramm Bücher. Such dir was aus, es ist alles möglich.


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (25. August 2009)

Will erstmal HTML richtig berherschen. Kennt ihr gute Toutrials?


----------



## Freak (25. August 2009)

Google ist dein Freund würde ich sagen.

Im Web gibt es zu Hauf HTML-Tutorials - ob du sie gut findest, musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (25. August 2009)

Es gibt viele. Was aber für Anfänger nie geeignet sind.
Aufbau etc. alles kenn ich schon. Nur die Funktionen halt nicht.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (25. August 2009)

Hi,



xXstyla11boyXx hat gesagt.:


> Aufbau etc. alles kenn ich schon. Nur die Funktionen halt nicht.



Was für Funktionen? In HTML gibt es keine Funktionen. HTML ist keine Programmier- sondern eine Auszeichnungssprache.

Das absolute Standardwerk ist wohl SelfHTML.

LG


----------



## Parantatatam (25. August 2009)

HTML hat keine Funktionen, den Funktionen sind Sprachelemente von Programmiersprachen oder der Mathematik. Ansonsten hilft dir http://de.selfhtml.org am besten weiter.

_EDIT: kuddeldaddeldu war mal wieder schneller._


----------



## ZodiacXP (25. August 2009)

Wenn dir an Programmieren so viel liegt, dann kannst du auch Vorlesungen von Unis / FH dir mal ansehen. Die in Deutschland beste zu Informatik (nach CHE) soll die Uni Paderborn sein. Die Folien der Lesung sind sogar zugänglich:

Grundlagen der Programmierung 1 (GdP) - ein absolutes Muss:
http://www.cs.uni-paderborn.de/fachgebiete/ag-wehrheim/lehre/ws0809/gp1/folien.html

GdP 2 - eine interessante Weiterführung:
http://www.cs.uni-paderborn.de/fach...altungen/grundlagen-der-programmierung-2.html

Grundlagen der Programmiersprachen - etwas das nicht fehlen darf:
http://ag-kastens.uni-paderborn.de/lehre/material/gps/folien/folientree.html

Mit diesen drei Sätzen ist man bestens gerüstet für die Welt des Programmierens, zumindest was die Grundlagen betrifft.
Das schöne ist das dir danach so gut wie keine Programmiersprache mehr Schwierigkeiten macht. Man kann sich auf eine Sprache beschränken oder lernen was es mit den ganzen Sprachen auf sich hat. Letzteres ist hier der Fall, womit man auch gleichzeitig in fast allen Sprachen zurecht kommt. Der Vorteil ist offensichtlich: Statt auf einer spezifischen zu verharren, lernt man die Grundlagen _aller_. Ich wiederhole mich, aber nur weil es echt viel mehr bringt.


----------



## Flex (25. August 2009)

http://www.rwth-aachen.de/go/id/uau/

Da lohnt sich das Vorbeischauen auch noch.


----------



## MiMi (26. August 2009)

Also bei uns aufm Fachgymnasium hatten wir auch Java. Jedenfalls die Grundlagen. Aber selbst wenn man nen Kurs belegt, ums selbststudium kommt man bei sowas wohl nie drum rum.


----------



## Ringelsocke (26. August 2009)

da du denkst HTML wär ne Programmiersprache...
hol dir mal ein Buch über Informatik generell. Dann lerne eine echte Programmiersprache wie Java oder C# (wenn du in den embedded Bereich gehen willst dann auch C++). Um ein bissl Werbung zu machen C# find ich einfacher als Java auch wenns ziemlich ähnlich aussieht.
Gute Mathenoten sind noch wichtig denn Informatik hat viel mit Mathe zu tun. Allgemein steckt sehr viel Theorie dahinter, es reicht nicht nur vorm PC zu sitzen und im Internet zu surfen oder ein Programm bedienen zu können, man muss auch wissen wie es intern funktioniert.
Und mach Praktika In verschiedenen Firmen am besten.
Denn die Vorstellung, du könntest tolle Webseiten programmieren, oder in der Spieleentwicklung mitwirken, die schieb erstmal beiseite. Nur ein ganz kleiner Teil landet in dem Bereich. Vor allem letzteres erfordert wegen den komplexen mathematischen Berechnungen oft ein Mathe oder Informatikstudium, mit einem Lehrberuf kannst du da schlecht Fuß fassen.
Und wenn du dann in nem anderen Bereich landest, dann bist du vielleicht enttäuscht und es macht dir gar keinen Spaß mehr. 
gruß
Ringelsocke


----------

